# What plants will goldfish NOT eat?



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

snaily and gold fish will eat all your plants. When your gold fish are done with one plant theyll start eating the next untill all your plants are gone. You eather have to get rid of your goldfish or you plants. If you dont do anything about it, the goldfish will eat and uproot every plant in your tank. Snails can also become a problem. They eat plants also. the snails in my tank only grow to about 1mm in size so they cant do much damage, but bigger snails can do alot more damage.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

shuks said:


> snaily and gold fish will eat all your plants. When your gold fish are done with one plant theyll start eating the next untill all your plants are gone. You eather have to get rid of your goldfish or you plants. If you dont do anything about it, the goldfish will eat and uproot every plant in your tank. Snails can also become a problem. They eat plants also. the snails in my tank only grow to about 1mm in size so they cant do much damage, but bigger snails can do alot more damage.





















Some points:

- Egg-shaped goldfish will be a _lot_ less hard on your plants than commons and comets. This includes orandas, pearscales, ryukins, moors, & telescopes. I really don't recommend comets or commons in planted tanks.

- Fine leaved and fine stemmed plants _will_ likely be uprooted and/or eaten, even by the egg-shaped goldfish. This includes glosso, hairgrass, riccia, and hemianthus. The plants in the pictures (it's my tank) are cryptocoryne wendtii, echinodorus osiris, aponogeton madagascariensis, vallisneria spiralis, anubias barteri v. nana, cabomba pulcherrima, egeria densa, alternanthera reineckii, and lysimachia nummularia.

- I recommend leaving the fiber material on your plants. They will protect the roots. In fact, I recommend planting all of your plants in it, including your stem plants. You can buy it here. Ignore the directions for stem plants. Cut the cubes in half, soak them, then put your stems in between and secure with a couple zip ties.

As to the apple snails, it depends on the species. The large ones (like these) _will_ bulldoze and eat your plants. They are large and have big appetites. "Mystery" snails (like these and these; I have several of them in that tank) are less likely to munch on live plants if they are well fed. They don't prefer live plants, they like dead and decaying matter. Neritas are also a good (and better) choice; they are algae eaters.


----------

